# acting professional



## mysteryscribe (Jul 26, 2006)

No this does not belong in the business district. It's about something that happened last night, but first a little background as to why my wife and I were there to begin with.

Most of you, who read this, will have heard of my son in law. He and I share a common background. We grew up poor and began working at an early age.

I caught a break my parent were decent hardworking people. My Son in law wasn't so lucky. When he met my daughter, he showed an interest in my business, my daughter didn't, so I brought him in even before they were married. He took over after my forced retirement. He took it a totally different direction. Sometimes I don't understand it, but I always try to be supportive.

Last night he did his very first bridal show. I decided that I would go out and give him an atta boy on site. Since I don't drive much, and my wife wanted to see the show anyway, she came along.

There were only two classifications, guest and brides. We signed in as guests. I went immediately to talk to my Son in law while my wife looked around. We are both older so when she decided she wanted to leave pretty quickly after we arrived I agreed. All I ever intended was to see his display and say attaboy.

I thought that ended it, but today he called to ask who exactly it was who had been rude to my wife. I had heard nothing of it. I know exactly why she didn't tell me at the time. I would have gone off on whoever it was big time. You can say what you want about me, trust me I can defend myself and I will. My family isn't like that. Well my son in law is but none of the others.

All that to make this point. You just never know who you are being rude to. Now my wife is closing in on sixty, but she could easily have been the grandmother of a bride. When I had the studio running, . I often had grandma writing me checks. 

So what do you think the odds would be, if she was a granny, and was helping out with the wedding, that she would write that caterer a check. Pretty small I would guess. Guys you just can't judge people by how they look. By the way my wife went right from work so she was professionally dressed. She was just older than a bride should be, at least to the person behind the display. Of course she didn't have a bride's badge either.

But you just never know. I'm sure at least some of you have done those shows, so it's a good idea to just go along and smile.

I'm not sure exactly what happened, but if it made an impression on my easy going, christian wife, it was not inconsequential.  It made a big enough impression that she discussed it with our daughter but not with me.  That should tell you something.


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2006)

So....it was a vendor there, who was rude to her? I would agree that was completely unprofessional. You never know who you are talking to....and it shouldn't matter, anyway. 

An unfortunate incident, would be interesting to know the details.


----------



## PNA (Jul 26, 2006)

And why should a vendor be looking for payment from someone they don't recognize???? Not a good move.

Your wife should have %$#&^%* slapped him.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is the rest of the story... Now we can all take sides.

The vendor was indeed a caterer... She had a plate of wedding cake samples. My wife had never seen a chocolate wedding cake and there were samples there. She reached for one.

Vendor says in snootie voice, "Those are reserved for the brides."

Wife says, "Why thank you." and takes one.

Vendor didn't say anything else. My wife thought it was funny. I think it was asking for trouble for the vendor. First of all she knew becky (wife) was not registered as a bride by the color of her name tag... However as I said earlier she did not know that becky wasn't looking for her grand daughter and controlled the checkbook. 

If you can't afford to do the show( a two inch square by 1/2 thick slice of cake) stay home, is my point of view but I'm willing to hear the other side.

The other problematic thing is that the woman was an endorsed vender of the wedding chapel... So would this hurt the whole chapel, if I was the money man for the wedding. I would for sure not use the caterer but the whole place, I don't know that it would or wouldn't.


----------



## PNA (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, her.....

That was rude and stupid....how would the vendor know your wife was not interested in the vender's services in the future. Not very business like.


----------

